# Broke my dry spell.



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

After my son and i have hunted for the last few days pretty hard i finally ended the drought! Went out with a couple of my buddies this morning. It was windy warm and rain moving in. We made 3 stands before the rain caught up with us and one stand produced a yote, but where they were sitting with rifles they didnt see the yote sit and just lock up. I threw everything at it and it finally slipped off in the brush. So this evening i was thinking the rain was over. Yeah! Till i sat down to make a stand, then the wind picked up and it started raining again, I really didnt want to quit. So I threw out a few howls mixed with a couple barks, and a few minutes later to the south, i catch a yote out in the pasture looking for the call. I busted him at 207 yards, and ended up sending a second round to make sure! I have a pic but it was darn near dark, and pouring rain, so after my hunt in the morning ill post some decent pictures. My first yote since my back surgery. and these last few days of beating the ground I sure can tell, i did nothing for 6 weeks.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the hunt, have had some of my best hunting in the worst weather.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats to you SMY...I'm glad to hear you are back in the hunt.


----------



## "JJ" (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice job! Way to stick with it!!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well done Corey.


----------



## Grey Dog (Jan 31, 2010)

Good job, can't wait to see the pic!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats Corey ! Glad to hear you can get out there and shoot again. Take it easy on that back though. It'll let you know. I'm going in for my 2nd surgery in January. I've got to do some killing myself !! Good luck on hunting and a speedy recovery !!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Thank yall very much, Im recovering very well, made 3 stands this morning with another kill, pics coming soon


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

2 good looking coyote's Corey. Well done.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Way to go man! Wish I could have dropped in and hunted with you while I was in town. Looks like we would have had a blast.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Thank matt and Chris. Back at it here in a bit. Hope everyone has a great season. One of these days Miller, im sure we can get it done.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the hunt and the recovery.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Ok went out again this evening and kinda kicking myself in the rear for not grabbing a different gun before this evenings hunt. Gun i was using this morning I let it slide off the bed of my truck and bumped into my shotgun. I didnt think much of it at the time but the video will show the results. 
This is my first solo video by myself, so im pretty stoked about gettin it filmed!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Little update. Coyotes are coming to the call but not that charging in action like we all like. The last 3 coyotes have come in slow and cautious. Here is a couple.


----------



## jkpipe (Feb 11, 2011)

Congrats Showme. I've done pretty well this fall so far as well , I have got 8 I'm ahead of last year at this time, just hope it keeps going. Keep it up


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats, keep at it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job on them SMY. Were these from different stands ?


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Yes don they were


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Nice job, and good pictures to boot!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Kudos SMY.


----------



## pantherarms99 (Nov 2, 2011)

Great job, keep it up


----------

